# All packed!



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all

Just a short note, have loaded everything on the container roll on Cyprus arrive 22nd can't wait

Cherie xlane:

Ps does anyone now if I can be an Avon rep in Peyia?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a short note, have loaded everything on the container roll on Cyprus arrive 22nd can't wait
> 
> ...


Cherie there are Avon reps in Cyprus so I would think you wouldn't have any problems.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Cherie there are Avo reps in Cyprus so I would think you wouldn't have any problems.
> 
> Veronica


of course there are Avon reps here. At the state fair they had the biggest booth in the American section. They have to go thru a company in Nicosia though -I think.

Dina


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

Do hope you can, we can be your 1st customer as it will save us buying AVON from the UK and bringing it out to Cyprus via friends who visit us !!!
please keep in touch !


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Great. The skin soft spray is great for insect bites


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Monty said:


> Great. The skin soft spray is great for insect bites


yeah i love skin so soft!!!!


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

*we're moving early september*



Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a short note, have loaded everything on the container roll on Cyprus arrive 22nd can't wait
> 
> ...


Hi Cherie,
We are planning to move over to Oraklini near Larnaka in early septmber. Would you mind telling me which container firm you are using and how much it will cost? I have had a quote from a company for 6 cubic metres in a shared container for about £1200. 
Febbie


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cherie safe trip, soon be here , you are going to love it!
Tricia


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

deb49 said:


> Hi Cherie,
> We are planning to move over to Oraklini near Larnaka in early septmber. Would you mind telling me which container firm you are using and how much it will cost? I have had a quote from a company for 6 cubic metres in a shared container for about £1200.
> Febbie


Hi
Not sure if I can say who i have used I have used a company called Laserline it cost me £1550 for a 40ft container and a 20ft is £1220
Thanks Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> Not sure if I can say who i have used I have used a company called Laserline it cost me £1550 for a 40ft container and a 20ft is £1220
> Thanks Cherie


Hi Cherie,
Yes its ok to say who you used as it is not your company and it is in direct answer to a question.
It is only agaisnt forum rules to name it if it is your own business which I know it isnt


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> Not sure if I can say who i have used I have used a company called Laserline it cost me £1550 for a 40ft container and a 20ft is £1220
> Thanks Cherie


Thanks Cherie,
Do you have to clear customs yourseves with your container and did the company pack it for you?
Cheers, Deb


----------



## annie-rose (Jun 23, 2009)

You can buy Avon very cheaply at the Duckpond Market, Chlorakas, Paphos at a stall that sell UK branded make up and toiletries. I think the next consignment of Avon is due in about 2/3 weeks.

AR


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Annie, have seen avon at duck pond, but it was on mikes uk sweets stall.
i know there is a uk toiletries stall, good price for all your smellies
I will have a look Sunday .
When i go for my becon roll then ice cream yum yum
Tricia


----------



## annie-rose (Jun 23, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi Annie, have seen avon at duck pond, but it was on mikes uk sweets stall.
> i know there is a uk toiletries stall, good price for all your smellies
> I will have a look Sunday .
> When i go for my becon roll then ice cream yum yum
> Tricia


Hello Tricia, The sweet man only sells the SOS stuff, the other stall is apparently awaiting a lot of other Avon stuff, deodorants, skincare, hair products, perfumes etc
Enjoy your bacon roll & icecream
AR


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

annie-rose said:


> Hello Tricia, The sweet man only sells the SOS stuff, the other stall is apparently awaiting a lot of other Avon stuff, deodorants, skincare, hair products, perfumes etc
> Enjoy your bacon roll & icecream
> AR


Thanks will keep a look out for new stock , 
ps its diet ice cream 85 cals a tub soI dont feel bad about becon roll lol
Tricia


----------

